# Am i nuts?



## keydiver (Aug 24, 2010)

I have natural gas plumbed out to my deck for the BBQ.  There are times where the evenings here in the mountains can be quite cool.  

So if I found a used gas stove to place on the deck.  Use a flex line with a quick disconnect.  Protect deck surface etc.  Then be able to enjoy an evening sitting in front when its cool outside.

Am i nuts or anyone else do this?

Ed


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 24, 2010)

I know in Wisconsin that would violate the administrative code, basically as a "waste of gas". You can only install a heating appliance into a permitted legal "heated space", which needs to meet certain insulation values. Obviously "outside" would not meet this requirement.

It will also rust to hell, unless you get something specially made to be outside.


----------



## polaris (Aug 24, 2010)

There are a host of gas fired patio heaters for sale. Most run on lpg but there are ng units available. I just did a quick search and there is no shortage of gas patio heaters. Lots of restaurants use them at the begining and end of seasons to prolong the time they can offer "outdoor dining". I like the idea. let us know how it goes.
Joe


----------



## keydiver (Aug 31, 2010)

Just havent found patio heaters cheap on NG for me.  I am up in the high sierra with a real dry climate so rust is not a real issue.  Covering and protecting is not a problem.

The only reason I shovel a few square feet of my back deck is to get to my VC gas grill that I picked up on CL for $200!  ($800 grill new and another $150 for NG burners.)


----------



## vvvv (Aug 31, 2010)

keydiver said:
			
		

> I have natural gas plumbed out to my deck for the BBQ.  There are times where the evenings here in the mountains can be quite cool.
> 
> So if I found a used gas stove to place on the deck.  Use a flex line with a quick disconnect.  Protect deck surface etc.  Then be able to enjoy an evening sitting in front when its cool outside.
> 
> ...


i got propane similar setup & no prob. NG hookup involves seriously further liabilities beyond  lp


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 31, 2010)

We've got em. Tall "umbrella" shaped & shorter conversation table types. 
All come LP with NG conversion kits.
Some burn little cannisters of LP, some hook to gas grill tanks or bigger. 
They're a big hit round these parts.
Average burn time of about 7 hours on a 20lb tank - on high. 
If you use the shut off to regulate em down, they'll go longer.


----------



## polaris (Sep 1, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> I know in Wisconsin that would violate the administrative code, basically as a "waste of gas". You can only install a heating appliance into a permitted legal "heated space", which needs to meet certain insulation values. Obviously "outside" would not meet this requirement.
> 
> It will also rust to hell, unless you get something specially made to be outside.


    So are you saying you can't run a barrel stove in your horse/cattle barn or old hunting cabin in the woods without being a"violater"? Sounds a bit heavy handed to me.
    Joe


----------



## Fsappo (Sep 2, 2010)

You also cant drive 1 mph over the speed limit without breaking the law.  I would weigh the risks and the bennies.


----------



## Corey (Sep 4, 2010)

The downside with a stove would be not much radiant heat output.  Unless you are standing in the hot air stream coming off, it's likely to still be chilly.  The true patio heaters throw a great deal of radiant heat - almost feel like the sun shining against your skin.  So it's more like the warmth is actually 'shining' on you.  You still get warm setting across from the heater or even if it's over your head.


----------

